# Green Laser Warm up time?



## Enigmahack (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm a complete newbie here however I'be been posting/internetting/laser"ing" things for a while and I recently got my first green laser. 
I do have a few questions though:
I did get the one that's a Sony and has a glass colluminating (sp?) lens, it's supposed to be a real high quality I guess.
I'm NOT interested in overdriving it at all, however what I AM interested in is this: 
When I first turn it on, it seems to "sputter" in that it'll change it's brightness very suddenly for about 1-2 seconds and then puts out a directly green beam that doesn't seem to waiver at all. 
I've only had red pointers and have seen them burn out *whoops /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif* as well as when the battery gets low seen them simply fade out as soon as you push the button. 

Is this typical of a green laser? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif Is there something wrong? It's still within my warranty period so I COULD have it sent back and replaced however I wanted to know if this is something I can expect if I got another one for example? 
Basically is this something I should be worrying about or is it just fine and I'm over-reacting?

Thanks for any help you can provide, and Awesome forum by the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2004)

It's perfectly normal for green or yellow DPSS (diode pumped solid state) lasers to exhibit power output fluctuations during warmup.

If you send your laser back and get another one, chances are it will "sputter" during warmup too.


----------



## DaFiend (Nov 12, 2004)

Majority of my greenies "powewer on" straight away. you will get some that need to be warmed up to reach their potential. But really, should we, as the consumer have to put up with that. I say no. I recommend return it for a replacement, if your replacement plays up, then try for a refund. it really isn't what you paid for if it keeps happening. where did you get this pointer by the way?


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I'm Canadian and I got it from someone in Texas from e-bay. I wish I knew the exact model however like I said, It's supposed to be one of the better ones. I'll post a pic so you can see and tell me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Again, I don't MIND that it sputters a little during warmup however my concern was that there was something wrong with it. I guess as the battery gets weaker and weaker, the sputtering will happen longer until I replace the batteries? *because this is something that I've noticed*

Anyway, here's the pic of my exact laser pointer:







Mine is black on the outer case instead of silver, and the person I got it from was named yecanyun in Texas. I paid about 50$ for the laser itself but being from canada, the conversion rate made it about 4500$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

My OTHER concern is that I've tried contacting him with no response... which is what actually sparked my initial concern. 

Anyway, any help would be appreciated - just wanted to know if I ACTUALLY have something to worry about /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, and just for the sake of curiousity: What exactly is it that's warming up? I'm somewhat farmiliar with the crystals inside and what they do, I just don't remember their acronyms off hand. 
Is it something in there that's warming up or is it the actual diode itself?


----------



## sharkeeper (Nov 12, 2004)

Let me guess. Extremelasers aka Jure Slabic?

Anyway, that's fairly common for leadlights. It's a $70 laser pointer not a Coherent Compass so stability is not a given!

I had a Changchun that would produce no green at ALL for the first three seconds until the MCA warmed up and BAM. That one actually tuned nicely to 130 mW with 510 mA.

Cheers!


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 12, 2004)

130!!! Damn!! That's crazy! 
Cool - again, just making sure I have nothing to worry about /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks guys!


----------



## Azecos (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure ít's a leadlight, and mine is bright from the moment I touch the button /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2004)

Some green lasers start out bright, then sputter and dim noticeably. Others start out dim, then sputter and then brighten noticeably. Others sputter right from the get-go and then stabilise shortly thereafter. And still others show no visible sputtering or fluctuations at all during their warm up period. It's pretty much a crap shoot as to what you get.


----------



## Enigmahack (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Others sputter right from the get-go and then stabilise shortly thereafter.

[/ QUOTE ]

This is mine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Actually again as long as it isn't broken, I don't care lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Enigmahack said:*
Oh yeah, and just for the sake of curiousity: What exactly is it that's warming up? I'm somewhat farmiliar with the crystals inside and what they do, I just don't remember their acronyms off hand. 
Is it something in there that's warming up or is it the actual diode itself? 

[/ QUOTE ]
*Nd:YVO4* (the crystal that emits laser radiation at 1,064nm when exposed to the 808nm laser radiation from the pump diode) stands for _neodymium yttrium vanadium oxygen_ (the elements that are in this glass crystal).
*KTP* (the frequency doubling crystal) stands for _potassium vanadium phosphorus_, again the elements making this crystal up.

As far as I'm aware, both of these crystals need to be warmed up to approximately 86°F (30°C) in order for them to be most efficient.


----------

